# Fusilli with Sausage, Artichokes and Sun-Dried Tomatoes



## Andy M. (Mar 21, 2011)

Saturday I was searching through my recipe files looking for a new recipe to break the string of same old repeats.

I stumbled across the following from Giada De Laurentiis' TV show.  I made it tonight and it was quite good and had the added benefit that SO liked it too.

I usually make a recipe as written the first time and make any changes after tasting it.  This time I was feeling kind of radical and cutting edge so I used rotini in place of the fusilli.

Fusilli with Sausage, Artichokes, and Sun-Dried Tomatoes Recipe : Giada De Laurentiis : Food Network


----------



## Zereh (Mar 22, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> This time I was feeling kind of radical and cutting edge so I used rotini in place of the fusilli.



 I have a peeve about people who critic or recommend a recipe but they don't even FOLLOW IT!


----------



## mkaylady (Mar 22, 2011)

That sounds good. I made a really nice pasta dish the other night. It was Penne with Broccoli in Anchovy and Red Pepper Sauce. I didn't follow a recipe.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 22, 2011)

Rotini instead of fusilli?! 
Way to think outside the box, Andy 

This sounds good and I just picked up a package of rope sausage. I think I'll pick up the additional items, maybe even splurging on the fusilli instead of using the rotini I have , and make this tonight.


----------

